# Gm or Chevy 2500 HD or 3500



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Well my friend want new gm or chevy truck for plow. 

2500 HD or 3500 SRW
6.0L
3.73 gear ratio
snowplow package
regular cab
short bed or long bed
color green
Want basic like Ford XL

How much they go for? Do they have problem with brakes or transmission or IFS or engine?


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

I know you live in detroit but english please


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Milwaukee;784555 said:


> Well my friend want new gm or chevy truck for plow.
> 
> 2500 HD or 3500 SRW
> 6.0L
> ...


Well you can't get either combo with a regular cab short bed and the 3500s only come with a long bed. Last I knew the 6.0s only came with 4.10s in the rear to but that might have changed with the body style.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Why can't they put 3.73?

Do they have problem with transmission or IFS?

Do you know what price they sell for those? $35,000 or ??

Would they held by owner's abusive like rev too high like he do with F250 hit 6,000 rpm and 45 mph in reverse.

I be laugh if Chevy 2500HD fail in few years of plow and drive HARD ON IT.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Milwaukee;784691 said:


> Why can't they put 3.73?
> 
> Do they have problem with transmission or IFS?
> 
> ...


me uh you what say no the say what?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

albhb3;784556 said:


> I know you live in detroit but english please


That post was as good or better than most members on here.


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

Milwaukee,

I know your deaf but thats really no excuse, it should not show in your typing.

the 2500HD with 6.0 and 4.10s is a fine truck. I have one with 160,000 ,miles on it. plowed its whole life and the front end and tranny are fine and still all original. I do plan on redoing the front end this summer however but not because it needs it.

If you beat any thing it will eventually fail, I don't think the computer would let you wind the motor out to 6,000RPM


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

BigLou80;784730 said:


> Milwaukee,
> 
> I know your deaf but thats really no excuse, it should not show in your typing.
> 
> ...


Do they have rpm limiter? Like set to max at 4,000 rpm

I don't beat on truck it owner who do with his F250.


----------



## Cat Man 77 (Jan 31, 2009)

Milwaukee;784555 said:


> Well my friend want new gm or chevy truck for plow.
> 
> 2500 HD or 3500 SRW
> 6.0L
> ...


I was on GM's website and they do not offer green as a color choice. There are a few on Ebay in my area like this one http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2009....c0.m245&_trkparms=65:12|39:1|72:317|240:1318


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Milwaukee;784746 said:


> Do they have rpm limiter? Like set to max at 4,000 rpm


Haven't seen a later model vehicle yet that _wasn't_ rev limited. Just be nice if they were user adjustable. 

He can rev the 6.0 all he want's, he'll never hurt it.


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

cretebaby;784723 said:


> That post was as good or better than most members on here.


Well I guess it is alot better than lawnsite : didnt mean it to come out that way


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

B&B;784783 said:


> Haven't seen a later model vehicle yet that _wasn't_ rev limited. Just be nice if they were user adjustable.
> 
> He can rev the 6.0 all he want's, he'll never hurt it.


To me I don't like it. I would like to have rev limiter so he couldn't kill Chevy early.

Is 6.0L OHV?

Our ford Taurus have rev limiter.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Milwaukee;784813 said:


> To me I don't like it. I would like to have rev limiter so he couldn't kill Chevy early.


 RPM's wont kill it, they're only set at 5600 RPM anyway and the LS engines laugh at that number...thats what they were originally designed for, RPM's. Lack of maintenance will kill long before RPM's ever will.



Milwaukee;784813 said:


> Is 6.0L OHV?


Over Head Valve? Haven't seen a domestically produced truck engine that was built in the last 50 years that wasn't. I believe you meant Over Head Cam. Which the LS's are not, thankfully. Simplicity and power at its finest.


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

Lack of maintanence will kill anything no matter what it is, but abuse coupled with lack of maintence will lead to major premature failure. You can combat this with an aggressive Prev. Main. schedule. Keep good logs of your equipment and stay on top of everything. 

As far as revs OHC's are more apt to taking high revs, than pushrod mills. Rev limiters can easily be adjusted by either getting a programmer or tossing your rig on a dyno. I have a built mustang that went from 5000 limit to 6300 after dyno tuning, as the cam I'm running continually makes power up to 6000. I don't know much about the Bowtie motors but I do know that Ford's DRAMATICALLLLLLLLY improved when they went with the Overhead Cam motors, much improved head gaskets, oiling,oil sealing,longevitity, and POWER. Though I will strongly say they are much more complex engines to turn wrenches on. I assume these points hold true for you GM and Dodge guys.

Gearing- Gearing can be instrumental in your trucks performance and long life. Lower gears drive your engine into its power band quicker, and the more time an engine spends in its powerband the easier it is for it to perform work. Especially heavy work like plowing. Another plus about getting into that powerband is that it increases RPM's and that in turn spins your trans faster. This allows more fluid to be pumped through the trans keeping it cooler.(Trannys like to be cool.) This is why an aftermarket shift kit and a tranny cooler should also be high on your priority list. The cooler increases your fluid capacity and keeps tem ps down. The shift kit allows for quicker more positive shifts, reducing wear, by opening up ports in your valve body allowing a larger amount of fluid to flow through the trans. This can be somewhat accomplished through programmers or tuning by raising line pressure , though this is not nearly as effective or longevity effective.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Chrisxl64;784825 said:


> I don't know much about the Bowtie motors but I do know that Ford's DRAMATICALLLLLLLLY improved when they went with the Overhead Cam motors, much improved head gaskets, oiling,oil sealing,longevitity, and POWER.


 Thats their fault. 



Chrisxl64;784825 said:


> Though I will strongly say they are much more complex engines to turn wrenches on. When I think of more I'll post.


Right, like I mentioned..power AND simplicity. Oh, and low cost too.


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

Added a bunch of info in the edit.^^^^


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Chrisxl64;784835 said:


> Added a bunch of info in the edit.^^^^





Chrisxl64;784835 said:


> Gearing- Gearing can be instrumental in your trucks performance and long life. Lower gears drive your engine into its power band quicker, and the more time an engine spends in its powerband the easier it is for it to perform work. Especially heavy work like plowing. Another plus about getting into that powerband is that it increases RPM's and that in turn spins your trans faster. This allows more fluid to be pumped through the trans keeping it cooler.(Trannys like to be cool.) This is why an aftermarket shift kit and a tranny cooler should also be high on your priority list. The cooler increases your fluid capacity and keeps tem ps down. The shift kit allows for quicker more positive shifts, reducing wear, by opening up ports in your valve body allowing a larger amount of fluid to flow through the trans. This can be somewhat accomplished through programmers or tuning by raising line pressure , though this is not nearly as effective or longevity effective


 Which is the reason (to answer Mills gear question) that the 6.0's are equipped with 4.10 as standard vs 3.73's...they WANT to rev. wesport


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

Totally agree, I think even the most heavy duty trucks can benefit from a few "forgotten" upgrades the factory can sometimes leave out. Though I think ford hit in bigtime on the head with the F350 if you option it right (Def want the TowCommand Package-Puts in an oversize tranny cooler). Torq-Shift is a MONSTER trans just like the Allison is in the GM's. I would reccomend it for your friend on his new truck.Especially if he pummels it the way you say he does. If the money is avilable just go with the 3500, upgraded axles are always a plus.

And I'm not sure what non Allison Auto's HD GM's use, is it still the 4L80 series? they were also pretty heavy duty but nothing compared to the 1000 series


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

His current truck is 01 F250 v8 5.4L which is DOHC. No wondered it still run with his crazy driving way. 


B&B isn't OHC like to be rev or not? Don't want friend buy truck then blew up engine because it wasn't for high rpm.


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

Any newer motor will take high RPM's but what I'm talking about is like major league high end abuse RPMS. The ford 5.4 (and 4.6 same motor) are both great engines especially known for their long life under hard conditions, also nice that they have a cross bolted cast iron block.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Milwaukee;784849 said:


> B&B isn't OHC like to be rev or not? Don't want friend buy truck then blew up engine because it wasn't for high rpm.


As Chris already posted, all of the modern gas engines prefer (and in most cases require) more RPM's, regardless of valve train design. And it makes little difference in a truck application how the valve train is being functioned and makes no difference in the longevity of the engine regardless.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Milwaukee;784555 said:


> Well my friend want new gm or chevy truck for plow.
> 
> 2500 HD or 3500 SRW
> 6.0L
> ...


Ok, I did a build and price here: a 2500hd and 3500hd, WT package, plow prep, RC/LB, GREEN, yes GREEN (you can get green as special order, and orange, yellow, and tan, they are solid paints, not metallic), 3.73 (standard, the 4.10 is optional), 6.0. I only added a few doodads.

2500HD: $31,863 after $1500 cash back.

http://www.chevrolet.com/tools/byo/byoCustomizeVehicle.do?year=2009&brand=silverado2500hd&pvc=81235

3500HD: $32,896 after $1500 cash back.

http://www.chevrolet.com/tools/byo/byoCustomizeVehicle.do?year=2009&brand=silverado3500hd&pvc=81317

and, I believe this is Woodland Green:


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

That is definately a clear indicator that you should go with the 1 ton.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Wow $32,000 is that lot for Government Motor

we could get new F250 XL under $26,000


What about 2008 GM 3500? $32,000 or less?

What mpg they would average normal? 12 mpg?


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Milwaukee;785751 said:


> Wow $32,000 is that lot for Government Motor
> 
> we could get new F250 XL under $26,000
> 
> ...


- I would say its similarly priced to a Ford with the same stuff inside. A closely equipped F-250 XL actually comes in slightly more than the 2009 2500HD I built: http://bp2.forddirect.fordvehicles....NFLEET.60T.213.592.44T.995.X3L.473.90L.]/null

- $26,000?? I know the base price of an F-250 is $25,285 but thats 2wd, 5-speed and nothing else really. The starting price for an F-250 XL 4x4 5.4 gasser with the Torqshift 5 AT is $30,100. Or do you mean locallly you can find one for under $26,000 equiped like the chevy??

- If your friend can find a 2008, then yes it would be cheaper. Also, I would assume that dealers are taking $$$$ of the 2009's to help boost sales in the economy.

- MPG?? I'm not too sure. I know someone with a 2004 6.0 gas that averages roughly 14-16mpg, more or less.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Forgot to mention in my last post. For those who brought up the question if the 4L80 in the current trucks, they use the 6L90 6-speed now, since the 07 redesign. Allison is still and has always been Duramax only, except when the 8.1 big block was in production.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

that defiantly is a 1500! they don't make short bed 2500 or 3500's! thats a sad sight my trucks not even that bad! sorry to go off topic!



Newdude;785721 said:


> Ok, I did a build and price here: a 2500hd and 3500hd, WT package, plow prep, RC/LB, GREEN, yes GREEN (you can get green as special order, and orange, yellow, and tan, they are solid paints, not metallic), 3.73 (standard, the 4.10 is optional), 6.0. I only added a few doodads.
> 
> 2500HD: $31,863 after $1500 cash back.
> 
> ...


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

the new boss 92;786269 said:


> that defiantly is a 1500! they don't make short bed 2500 or 3500's! thats a sad sight my trucks not even that bad! sorry to go off topic!


The pic was JUST to show the fact that green was available, and there IS short bed 2500hd and 3500hd's, BUT its only on EXT CAB and CREW CAB, NOT Reg cab.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Newdude;786329 said:


> The pic was JUST to show the fact that green was available, and there IS short bed 2500hd and 3500hd's, BUT its only on EXT CAB and CREW CAB, NOT Reg cab.


Nope. You can only get a short bed on the 2500HDs. Only bed length on a 1 ton is long bed.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

William B.;786446 said:


> Nope. You can only get a short bed on the 2500HDs. Only bed length on a 1 ton is long bed.


Good point and thanks for the correction...slipped my mind haha.


----------

